# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه > كتب السياسة و العلاقات الدوليه والقانون >  كتاب: الحملة الصليبية على العالم الاسلامي‎

## هدوء عاصف

*





إلى الأقصى السجين، وفلسطين المغتصبة ...

إلى أفغانستان المنسية، والعراق المنكوب ... 

إلى القائمة الأمريكية الطويلة من الإرهابيين ... !

إلى كل مسلم ليعرف مسئوليته التي سيحاسب عليها يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون ...

إلى القائمة الطويلة من الأمميين .. 

مسيحيين ومسلمين وغيرهم .. 

مستحقي لعنة (شعب الله المختار) من اليهود والصهيونيين المسيحيين ...

هذا نداء عاجل للتصدي للهجمة الدونية الوحشية للصليبين الجدد .. 

الذين نشروا الحرب والدمار في كل مكان حلوا به ..

بدءً من إبادة الهنود الحمر واستعباد زنوج أفريقيا .. 

مروراً بنهب أمريكا اللاتينية وتدمير أوروبا وإذلال آسيا .. 

وانتهاءً بما يحدث في فلسطين وأفغانستان والعراق .. ومن سيتبعهم .

إلى هؤلاء جميعاً أهدى هذا الكتاب

ملاحظة هامه:

كتاب الحملة الصليبة على العالم الاسلامي والعالم وعلاقتها بمخطط اسرائيل الكبرى يتكون من اربعة اجزاء، نشر عام 2009 وصدرت الطبعة الثانية عام 2010. ولاهمية هذا العمل من وجة نظري والذي استغرق اعداده اكثر من 8 سنوات، فاننى اتمنى ان تولو هذا العمل اهتمامكم، ونشره في موقعكم او صحيفتكم الغراء على حلقات. مع العلم باننى لا اتطلع لاى ربح مادى من وراء هذا العمل، وكل ما اتمناه هو ان يصل هذا العمل الى اكبر عدد من القراء عسى ان يساهم في التصدي لهذه الهجمة الشرسة التي تتعرض لها امتنا منذ عقود، من خلال كشف كثير من الحقائق الغائبة عن كثير من مفكرينا ومحليلينا لاسباب هذا التوحش الامريكي تجاه امتنا والسبيل الى مواجهته من خلال خطة عمل تليق بارثنا الحضاري والديني.

مرفق لكم نبذه مختصره عن الكتاب، وايضا نسخه الكترونية من اجزاء الكتاب.

هذه امانه احملها لكم .. اللهم هل بلغت .. اللهم فاشهد

وتقبلوا وافر التحية والتقدير



المؤلف / يوسف العاصي الطويل

عضو الاتحاد العام للكتاب والصحفيين الفلسطينيين

رفح – فلسطين- 3/2011

رابط الكتاب يعمل على وورد 2003 و 2010 اخواني اقرا العلم فأنه نور المجتهدين



التحميل من هنا
*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مشكور هدوء  :SnipeR (33):

----------

